# Fuzz/Wah Switcher



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

I was looking over the PedalPCB utility section and noticed the Order Switcher breakout board. This got my gears going as I have wanted to build a small box that switches my Fuzz before Wah and vice versa.

In short, I really like those extra vowelly sounds you get with a Fuzz driving the Wah but for normal stuff prefer the Wah before the Fuzz. I saw that Tayda has a 4PDT stomp switch which means I could implement the switching and have LED indicators for order.

Here's what I came up with. No PCB required. Just use the wiring diagram for the PedalPCB order switcher and use the 4th pole to switch the status LEDs:





Enclosure is a 1590B.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Couldn't this be done with the 3pdt order switch board and some jacks? I you wanted to get fancy wire up a DC jack and some LEDs



Can't do the LED switching with the 3PDT Order Switcher breakout. You need the extra pole. But yes, this could be done with no LEDs with the PedalPCB breakout board.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> You want to intentionally put the wah after the fuzz...to make it sound like shit...on purpose...🤦



Certain sounds like the exaggerated tones on something like “I Aint Superstitious” just aren’t available otherwise. 

I prefer Wah before Fuzz 99% of the time but there are certain tones I like the other way around.


----------



## jimilee (Feb 28, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Certain sounds like the exaggerated tones on something like “I Aint Superstitious” just aren’t available otherwise.
> 
> I prefer Wah before Fuzz 99% of the time but there are certain tones I like the other way around.


Your tastes are different than mine? That’s absurd!……


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Your tastes are different than mine? That’s absurd!……



Honestly, for clean and normal overdriven sounds, 99% of the time I want Wah before Fuzz. Hell, that’s why I went through so much trouble tuning the buffer on my Tearjerker. 

But, occasionally I want the putrid, extra vowelly trash tones I hear on Truth and other late 60s albums. 

I’ll likely ditch the Fuzz/Wah specific graphics in favor of just it being a generic switcher.


----------



## jimilee (Feb 28, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Honestly, for clean and normal overdriven sounds, 99% of the time I want Wah before Fuzz. Hell, that’s why I went through so much trouble tuning the buffer on my Tearjerker.
> 
> But, occasionally I want the putrid, extra vowelly trash tones I hear on Truth and other late 60s albums.
> 
> I’ll likely ditch the Fuzz/Wah specific graphics in favor of just it being a generic switcher.


What are all those voicings on the tear jerker, got a rundown?


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 28, 2022)

jimilee said:


> What are all those voicings on the tear jerker, got a rundown?



Like specific song settings or in general how I set my Tearjerker?


----------



## jimilee (Feb 28, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Like specific song settings or in general how I set my Tearjerker?


The these jerker has a lot of internal switches, but I couldn’t find any thing on what they do, I guess is what I’m asking. I’m assuming they’re voicing, but how do they differ the tone?


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 1, 2022)

jimilee said:


> The these jerker has a lot of internal switches, but I couldn’t find any thing on what they do, I guess is what I’m asking. I’m assuming they’re voicing, but how do they differ the tone?



The dip switches change the sweep cap, which shifts the frequency of the sweep up and down. 

The trim pots are for Low End/Bass, Mids, Q, and Volume. On mine, I left Low End/Bass and Volume as internal trims, as they are set and forget values, and made Q and Mids external, as they can be tweaked on the fly to change the character of the Wah.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 1, 2022)

Just an ideakathinker for your order-swapper…
For my “The Ol’ Switcheroo” I put all the inputs on the right, all the outputs on the left and a single bicolour LED.




FWIW, my overall wahfuzz preference:

Autowah > dirt > wah

I never use autowah at the same time as my wah, but now that I think about it I should and see if my double-bass is induced to howl.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 2, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Just an ideakathinker for your order-swapper…
> For my “The Ol’ Switcheroo” I put all the inputs on the right, all the outputs on the left and a single bicolour LED.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a fuzzes>lpf>od>autowah>another fuzz guy. Wah goes in trash. My main music collaborator is a rhodes guy who's heavy on wah and phaser so I never feel compelled to have duelling wakkawakkas anyway but also I have never enjoyed a wah on bass. A friend gave me a friedman nmt he didn't bond with and it sits unused. 

Cliff Burton though....


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 2, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> You want to intentionally put the wah after the fuzz...to make it sound like shit...on purpose...🤦


This is like... mostly what i do here. Respect to the shitty tones too.


----------

